# Video playback not working



## Rawiki (Nov 15, 2018)

Fresh install of FreeBSD 11.2 Release-p4, 64 bit running on Intel Core i7-4510U, Haswell-ULT integrated graphics and AMD Topaz XT Radeon R7. KDE Plasma 5.12 desktop. Tried xf86-video-intel, xf86-video-amdgpu and xf86-video-vesa drivers. User added to Video group. Can play local .avi, other formats wont play. Tried Mplayer, VLC and Dragon player. Web playback in Firefox, Chromium and Konquerer not working at all. Any ideas?


----------



## k.jacker (Nov 15, 2018)

Those dual graphics are a tricky thing.
I have no experience with that, but there are threads on the forum on that topic.
If possible, disableing one the graphics devices in the BIOS is the easiest solution I guess.

For your Intel integrated graphics, the right driver would be the kernel modesetting driver _i915kms._
Just for the fun of it, you could try to load the Intel driver, and see if it attaches.
Switch to ttyv0 on the console and type `# kldload i915kms`
If the driver attaches, it should produce a lot of output and only a single line if it doesn't attach.
Try play a video if it attaches.


----------



## Rawiki (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks K.Jacker, the i915kms driver is already loaded, having the Intel driver installed is the only way I can start X. As far as I've seen, there's no way to disable a graphics card in my BIOS. I've had no trouble playing video with Linux installs on the same machine.

I get the following line from glxinfo `OpenGL renderer string: llvmpipe (LLVM 6.0, 256 bits)` which I take to mean I'm using software rendering rather than GPU rendering? I have the Intel driver selected in my xorg.conf settings. Looks like the video driver is not working properly.


----------



## k.jacker (Nov 16, 2018)

Rawiki said:


> I have the Intel driver selected in my xorg.conf settings. Looks like the video driver is not working properly.


Ok, here lies the problem.
You have Intel modesetting driver loaded, then Xorg will configure itself.
Remove everything video driver related stuff from xorg.conf or just remove the whole file, it's not needed.
It will work then, as long as your Radeon graphics doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Rawiki (Nov 19, 2018)

I've completely removed the file and I'm still not getting video playback. My user is added to the wheel and video groups. I've tried starting X with root, still no luck.


----------



## gnath (Nov 21, 2018)

Rawiki said:


> Tried xf86-video-intel, xf86-video-amdgpu and xf86-video-vesa drivers


Keep only xf86-video-vesa driver. You need to install graphics/drm-kmod and load only one graphic driver and follow the error message.


----------



## Rawiki (Nov 24, 2018)

gnath said:


> Keep only xf86-video-vesa driver. You need to install graphics/drm-kmod and load only one graphic driver and follow the error message.


That’s perfect. Now the only issue is I’m unsure how to configure X for tearfree mode as screen tearing is now quite noticeable.


----------



## gnath (Nov 24, 2018)

You may find some help from this thread. If you use AMD driver, downgrading drm or gpu driver may improve the situation also. Also try with other video player.


----------

